# Poetry & Literature > English Poetry >  Beauty Of A Woman

## heman

*The beauty of a woman
Is not in the clothes she wears,
The figure that she carries,
Or the way she combs her hair.

The beauty of a woman
must be seen from in her eyes,
Because that is the doorway to her heart,
the place where love resides.

The beauty of a woman
is not in a facial mole,
But true beauty in a woman
Is reflected in her soul.

It is the caring that she lovingly gives,
The passion* *that she shows,
And the beauty of a woman
With passing years-only grows!

You don't stop laughing because you grow old;
you grow old because you stop laughing*

----------


## raj7522

very true i love it

----------


## Tulip

Beautiful! and very true  :Smile:  nice sharing heman.

----------


## Shades

V good... but I bet DSjeya disagrees on it  lol...

----------


## Zaynab_A

I really wish life and the concept of beuty was as simple as this!

----------


## coolshoaib

> V good... but I bet DSjeya disagrees on it  lol...


totally agree with you. :lol;

----------


## coolshoaib

btw nice sharing

----------


## ilovesunny

universal truth..dts y it is said.respect every women n u.ll be respected by everyone in this world...

----------


## william

Totally agree With You Nice Post Thanks For Shairng..


Term Papers

----------


## daniel_simz

100% agree very nice post.

----------


## Hosana

its the nice information

----------


## alexdwsn12

"Women keep a special corner of their hearts for sins they have never committed" by Cornelia Otis Skinner.
It is perfect!

----------


## dsjeya

no no women's beauty is in her complexion and curves
don't idolize women
they r just human beings with feelings
shades and cool
 is it not reality

----------


## heman

sorry dsjeya i dont agree with you as not every woman is just complexion and curves as you say.for that matter think of your mother and sisters .but i am happy others liked it

----------


## Tulip

lol dsjeya! Get over it  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## dsjeya

dsjeya! Get it  says tulip
thank u tulip friend
at 60+ is it not too late
to find a beautiful,young,curvaceus,fair complexened girl friend
even though i am a multi millioner in indian ruppes

----------


## heman

if you are wealthy and in india money can still buy everything but why seek new pastures when you are happily married

----------


## dsjeya

not by money
but by frienship
just for fun
a medical doctors life is full of tension
so some relaxation

----------


## heman

if you seek clean friendship then your coworkers or even the nurses can prove to be good friends.its upto you anyway what more can i say dsjeya

----------

